# Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo​*Bei solchen Brocken springt dann auch die "Nichtanglerpresse" an.

Christian Hofmann aus Gera hat ) einen 115 Zentimeter langen und 35 Kilogramm schweren Marmorkarpfen an der Zeulenrodaer Talsperre gefangen. 

Gebissen hat der laut Zeitung auf eine einzelne Made beim Rotaugenangeln.

Zweieinhalb Stunden hätte der Angler zum schlachten des Karpfens gebraucht..

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...t-am-Zeulenrodaer-Meer-ein-Sensati-1436403574

Hier der andere Link (einer scheint immer gerade zu gehen):
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...t-am-Zeulenrodaer-Meer-ein-Sensati-1660327487


----------



## Seele (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Ja Pfui Deifel, @Thomas: Was sagt der Koch zur Kulinarik dieses zahrten Fisches? 

Aber fettes Teil, Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Ich hatte noch keinen Marmorkarpfen zum essen - kann ich also nix zu sagen..


----------



## Schugga (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Der Link geht nicht mehr 
"Das angeforderte Dokument ist nicht länger verfügbar"


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Link geändert, sollte wieder gehen - keine Ahnung, was die da gemacht haben..

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Der Größte bei uns wog 36kg. Kumpel hatte ihn beim Zanderangeln gehackt. Ist beim Fischer gewogen worden und dann auch gleich dageblieben. Was willste mit so'n Schleimbrocken?


----------



## vermesser (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Link geht immer noch nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Jetzt geht dafür der ursprüngliche wieder - die hamse da doch nicht alle.

Hier der andere (einer scheint immer gerade zu gehen):
http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...t-am-Zeulenrodaer-Meer-ein-Sensati-1660327487


----------



## Vanner (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Gib dort mal "Marmorkarpfen" in die Suche ein dann kommst du zum Beitrag.


----------



## Alpinestars (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*



zokker schrieb:


> Der Größte bei uns wog 36kg. Kumpel hatte ihn beim Zanderangeln gehackt. Ist beim Fischer gewogen worden und dann auch gleich dageblieben. Was willste mit so'n Schleimbrocken?



Wieso schlägt man so einen Fisch ab, wenn man weiß das man ihn nicht verwerten möchte???
Ist ja wohl die logische Konsequenz, wenn ihr ihn beim Fischer gelassen habt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Und für C+r-Diskussionen gibts einen eigenen Thread, das wird nicht hier im Thread diskutiert.

Das ist schlicht Sache des Anglers, ob er einen Fisch mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt (im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes)..

Punkt.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

In irgendeiner Angelzeitung war mal ein Bericht über die Verwertung von Filtrierern. Sehr fett, leicht tranig, und schwer bekömmlich. Ich möchte ihn nicht mal nur kosten müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Da bin ich als Koch härter im Nehmen:
Frei nach Anthony Bourdain:
"Was zu dumm und/oder zu langsam zum davonlaufen ist, landet zu Recht in der Pfanne"
Zumindest zum mal probieren ;-))

Aber ich würd so ein Vieh nicht schlachten, sondern mit lieber mal nur 100 Gram kaufen zum testen..


Deswegen andere verurteilen, die so ein Teil essen wollen - würd mir nicht im Traum einfallen..


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Wieso schlägt man so einen Fisch ab, wenn man weiß das man ihn nicht verwerten möchte???
> Ist ja wohl die logische Konsequenz, wenn ihr ihn beim Fischer gelassen habt.



Es gibt davon, in einigen Gewässer, zu viele. Die sollen nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Sonst passiert sowas.


----------



## Alpinestars (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*



zokker schrieb:


> Es gibt davon, in einigen Gewässer, zu viele. Die sollen nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Sonst passiert sowas.



Alles klar, wenigstens begründet! 

PS: Sollte keine C&R Diskussion werden, ging darum wenn man ihn selber nicht will, warum dann töten! Aber wurde ja begründet! #6


----------



## Fozzyheinze (18. März 2015)

*AW: Zeulenrodaer Meer: Marmorkarpfen mit 35 Kilo*

Toller Fang #h... und bestimmt zu Recht abgeschlagen. Verwerten kanntse die nicht und genau deshalb sind die hier im Osten nach der Wende zur echten Plage geworden. Die wurden in den 80ern in unsere beliebten Stauseen eingebracht mit dem Ziel, dass Fischöl der Tiere für pharmazeutische Zwecke zu nutzen. Dieses Projekt starb mit der Wende und die "Riesen" blieben zurück. Jetzt sind die Vereine dankbar für jeden entnommenen Fisch, da es bei einem großen Fischsterben (kommt altersbedingt jetzt gehäuft vor) der Biester durch den hohen Fettgehalt der Kadaver zu erheblichen Gewässerproblemen kommt. 
Näheres dazu findet man, wenn man nach "Fischsterben in Heyda" googelt oder die Seite des KAFV Ilmenau besucht.

An der Rute machen die natürlich echt Spaß, aber auch schnell viel kaputt, weil man die oft beim Spinnfischen hakt. Ich selber hatte mal einen 80ger am leichten Barschgeschirr in der Rückenflosse gehakt, das war eine echte Quälerei und ging hart an die Grenzen. Da freut man sich über jeden Meter Schnur Reserve, den man noch hat.


Petri Heil...


----------

